# ferry to Ireland



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

What's the cheapest route to get to Ireland, we are thinking of going september 6th - 20th with a 7.5m kontiki, all I can find is £350 - £400 which seems very expensive.

Cheers Simon


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Ferry to Ireland*

Hi,

We paid £359.00 booked in Jan. for trip in May, by Stena from Fishguard to Rosslare, we had cabins [night crossing] this was the best we could find for two people and a 7Mtr M/H

Les.


----------



## Stapeler (Mar 19, 2006)

IrishFerries are quoting £256 for those dates on the Pembrook-Roslare route. The Holyhead-Dublin price comes in at around £280.
I understand you can use Tesco coupons which may make it a bit cheaper.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry to Ireland*

Hi

Where abouts in Ireland are you going?

In addition to the main stream operators, you could also look at going on a freight ship.

SeaTruck carry a limited number of passengers on their freight services.

You can sail from Fleetwood to Northern Ireland with Stena, plus services from Holyhead and South Wales.

Liverpool to Belfast or Dublin with www.norfolkline.com

You may need to factor in the miles saved in addition to the crossing prices.

As mentioned, you can use your Tesco coupons on Irish Ferries services and also StenaLine.

www.aferry.to for some route ideas...

Russell

Edit - I just discovered P&O still operate to Dublin - www.poirishsea.com

and also the pricing page

http://www.poirishsea.com/information/Pdfs2008/ToBritain2008p11.pdf


----------

